# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Cửa hàng kem Fanny Lý Thường Kiệt - Kem Pháp truyền thống ở Hà Nội

## Fanny ice cream

Có lẽ khi nhắc đến kem Pháp, người dân Thủ Đô sẽ nghĩ ngay đến cửa hàng kem Fanny. Tọa lạc tại số 48 Lê Thái Tổ - hay còn được nọi người quen gọi là “quán kem Bờ Hồ”. Kem Fanny xuất hiện lần đầu tiên ở Hà Nội cũng đã hơn 10 năm, không hẳn là thời gian quá dài nhưng cũng đủ để các tín đồ mê kem Pháp luyến tiếc khi cửa hàng không hoạt động nữa.

 Tuy vậy, đây không phải là một bước đi lùi mà là một quyết định lột xác táo bạo của Fanny khi mạnh dạn bỏ đi hình ảnh cũ của mình mà thay vào đó là hình ảnh trẻ trung và tươi mới hơn, đó là lý do Fanny khai trương cửa hàng mới tại số 51 Lý Thường Kiệt (hay 6A Quang Trung vì cửa hàng có 2 mặt tiền tại 2 đường này). 


_Mặt trước cửa hàng Fanny_

Cách không xa so với cửa hàng Fanny bờ hồ, cửa hàng mới rộng rãi, sang trọng và quyến rũ hơn. Cửa hàng mới là sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa khuôn viên 2 tầng sang trọng và khoảng không gian thoáng mát bên ngoài sân, hứa hẹn sẽ là điểm hẹn lý tưởng cho gia đình, bạn bè, các đôi tình nhân và các đoàn du lịch trong dịp hè này. Nếu như cửa hàng Fanny cũ chỉ có thể phục vụ khoảng 100 thực khách thì cửa hàng mới có thể phục vụ đến 300 khách hàng cùng một lúc.






_Không gian sang trọng bên trong cửa hàng

_

_Phòng đồ chơi cho trẻ em - lần đầu tiên xuất hiện trong chuỗi cửa hàng kem Fanny

_





_khoảng không gian thoáng mát bên ngoài cửa hàng_

Về chất lượng kem thì Fanny vẫn phục vụ những món kem Pháp truyền thống đã quá nổi tiếng với người dân Thủ Đô không chỉ về chất lượng mà cỏn về cách trang trí rất nghệ thuật

 Ngoài ra, Fanny vẫn sẽ tiếp tục phục vụ khách hàng tiệc Buffet định kỳ vào mổi thứ 6 đầu tháng bắt đầu vào ngày 3/8 này. Buffet sẽ từ 18h30 đến 23h. Với mặt bằng rộng rãi (có thể phục vụ hơn 300 chỗ ngồi), hứa hẹn sẽ giúp mọi người trải nghiệm buổi buffet một cách tốt nhất

 Đặc biệt trong dip khai trương này, cửa hàng Fanny có các chương trình khuyến mãi:
_1) Tặng coupon khuyến mãi trị giá 20,000 VND cho tất cả các hóa đơn
 2) Tặng 1 ly cà phê Espresso cho tất cả các hóa đơn trên 350,000 VND (áp dụng trước 9h30 AM cho đế ngày 30/08/2012)_

*Fanny ice cream*
www.fanny.com.vn
https://www.facebook.com/FannyJointStockCompany

----------


## jhonnyboy

Đậm chất Pháp  :cuoi1: 
Tuyệt

----------


## pigcute

Muốn đến đây ăn thử quá

----------

